# Best/Reliable Tune for 2016 S3



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Been looking around here and 'zine for info on most reliable tunes (stage 1 to 2). There's a wealth of info, but no real life daily experiences as to reliability and best bang for the buck. Any insight and/or experiences as to why you went the path you chose?

Pic of my pit for views...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

A lot of people including myself went with JB1 from Burger Motorsports. Its a solid piggy back tune which means you wont have to worry about any warranty issues. It has the option of self tuning and all as well.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> A lot of people including myself went with JB1 from Burger Motorsports. Its a solid piggy back tune which means you wont have to worry about any warranty issues. It has the option of self tuning and all as well.


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> A lot of people including myself went with JB1 from Burger Motorsports. Its a solid piggy back tune which means you wont have to worry about any warranty issues. It has the option of self tuning and all as well.


I have never even heard of that tune and company. I'll look into that one too. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

JB1 satisfied here:thumbup:
Cool thing is the ecu is still in control so all the safety parameters are still in play in a OEM state.
Not as much power tho compared to apr , giac. But the ability to easily remove with no trace is worth the lesser power.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

I would recommend APR :thumbup: We do a ton of their software with great feedback from customers. My favorite part about my flash is that I dont have the crazy boost spikes or drivability issues like some softwares that are trying to make too much power.

The JB1 is a good option though, if you are worried about warranty and being able to remove it.


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

MarcMiller said:


> A lot of people including myself went with JB1 from Burger Motorsports. Its a solid piggy back tune which means you wont have to worry about any warranty issues. It has the option of self tuning and all as well.


+1

I think this is the best option as you can tune it yourself. And don't believe that a stage 2 is more power than jb1 at max settings. JB1 can add up to 90BHP and 70FPT which are around same numbers as a stage 2.

If I were to pick a tuner, I would go with Unitronic...best bang for buck and power delivery is very linear.

BTW car is looking killer!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thank you all for the insightful feedback. This is helping! This seems to move a lot quicker than Audizine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

S3n said:


> JB1 satisfied here:thumbup:
> Cool thing is the ecu is still in control so all the safety parameters are still in play in a OEM state.
> Not as much power tho compared to apr , giac. *But the ability to easily remove with no trace* is worth the lesser power.


Ability to remove with no trace right? You don't think that the Ecu registers a massive increase of boost regardless of whether you use a piggybag to intercept the signal(JB1) or you run a real map like APR? When $hit goes down and a dealer connects the diagnosis tool they are going to see that the ECU was pulling x amount of timing, Y amount of boost and Z amount of fuel and the injector duty cycle was xx%.

Lets not misinterpret some facts here. Yes, the JB1 plugs and play by connecting external harness and "telling" the computer what to do but the ECU is still registering many values specially when something goes kaboom. 

I see the point of going to a service at the dealer after unplugging the JB1 and the technicians not been able to "see" anything out of the ordinary but that is when you dont have any mechanical issues. If you bring the car for a big mechanical failure they will question many things.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

There's absolutely no way to see it. I brought my car into my work and he plugged it in while it was still on my car and still nothing. (I work at an audi dealership)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

There's absolutely no way to see it. I brought my car into my work and he plugged it in while it was still on my car and still nothing. (I work at an audi dealership)


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

Apr stage 1. I have 22,000 km on my car and been tuned since 3,000. Zero issues

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

27turbocars said:


> Ability to remove with no trace right? You don't think that the Ecu registers a massive increase of boost regardless of whether you use a piggybag to intercept the signal(JB1) or you run a real map like APR? When $hit goes down and a dealer connects the diagnosis tool they are going to see that the ECU was pulling x amount of timing, Y amount of boost and Z amount of fuel and the injector duty cycle was xx%.
> 
> Lets not misinterpret some facts here. Yes, the JB1 plugs and play by connecting external harness and "telling" the computer what to do but the ECU is still registering many values specially when something goes kaboom.
> 
> I see the point of going to a service at the dealer after unplugging the JB1 and the technicians not been able to "see" anything out of the ordinary but that is when you dont have any mechanical issues. If you bring the car for a big mechanical failure they will question many things.


OP I forgot to mention your car looks sick..:thumbup:
And I believe the Jb1 in regards to say boost, it makes the ecu think it's only hitting a value lower than should be so it increases it to what it thinks is correct yet the true value is I think 4.5 psi over stock. So anything stored will only be stock values. 90% sure something like that.
It's less gamble for me. If I were rich I'd have a full stage 3 from apr no question ..


----------



## pheare (Jul 29, 2014)

27turbocars said:


> Ability to remove with no trace right? You don't think that the Ecu registers a massive increase of boost regardless of whether you use a piggybag to intercept the signal(JB1) or you run a real map like APR? When $hit goes down and a dealer connects the diagnosis tool they are going to see that the ECU was pulling x amount of timing, Y amount of boost and Z amount of fuel and the injector duty cycle was xx%.
> 
> Lets not misinterpret some facts here. Yes, the JB1 plugs and play by connecting external harness and "telling" the computer what to do but the ECU is still registering many values specially when something goes kaboom.
> 
> I see the point of going to a service at the dealer after unplugging the JB1 and the technicians not been able to "see" anything out of the ordinary but that is when you dont have any mechanical issues. If you bring the car for a big mechanical failure they will question many things.


Fact? Not so sure about that. Post 8:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...3-Specific&p=88364217&viewfull=1#post88364217


According to George, ECU does not see/log the increased boost levels.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

27turbocars said:


> Ability to remove with no trace right? You don't think that the Ecu registers a massive increase of boost regardless of whether you use a piggybag to intercept the signal(JB1) or you run a real map like APR? When $hit goes down and a dealer connects the diagnosis tool they are going to see that the ECU was pulling x amount of timing, Y amount of boost and Z amount of fuel and the injector duty cycle was xx%.
> 
> Lets not misinterpret some facts here. Yes, the JB1 plugs and play by connecting external harness and "telling" the computer what to do but the ECU is still registering many values specially when something goes kaboom.
> 
> I see the point of going to a service at the dealer after unplugging the JB1 and the technicians not been able to "see" anything out of the ordinary but that is when you dont have any mechanical issues. If you bring the car for a big mechanical failure they will question many things.


Everything you mention about the JB1 is incorrect. The whole point of this piggyback is to be undetectable while adding Software tune like performance. Please do some read up before you post false info. 

OP just talk to George at Burger Motorsports and he can take car of any questions you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Researching and more researching. Thank you all for help. Will get in touch with George during the workweek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Researching and more researching. Thank you all for help. Will get in touch with George during the workweek.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will love it. I do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

And the icing on the cake is if you have a station near by that sells e85


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

pheare said:


> Fact? Not so sure about that. Post 8:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...3-Specific&p=88364217&viewfull=1#post88364217
> 
> ...


Sure... and the guy that sells my pillow tells you on TV : "I guarantee that this is the best pillow you will ever own", same thing with the guy from men's warehouse: "I'll guarantee you will love the way you look" nd Billi Maze (RIP) use to say that Oxiclean was the best cleaning product. There are TV comercials at midnight that guaranteed your dick will grow 2" if you take pills....

Look.. George has a good product for people that seems to want to skip any warranty issues and still get some HP for a bang. The best test would be a third party going to a dealer with a MQB platform and the JB1 and asking the dealer to see if they can see something out of the ordinary with their scan tool. That would be a starting point.


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

27turbocars said:


> Sure... and the guy that sells my pillow tells you on TV : "I guarantee that this is the best pillow you will ever own", same thing with the guy from men's warehouse: "I'll guarantee you will love the way you look" nd Billi Maze (RIP) use to say that Oxiclean was the best cleaning product. There are TV comercials at midnight that guaranteed your dick will grow 2" if you take pills....
> 
> Look.. George has a good product for people that seems to want to skip any warranty issues and still get some HP for a bang. The best test would be a third party going to a dealer with a MQB platform and the JB1 and asking the dealer to see if they can see something out of the ordinary with their scan tool. That would be a starting point.




And the scan tool will not see or detect the jb1 I believe. I'd still remove because it's so easy. Over in the golf R forums this has been done already. JB1 was on, dealer hooked up scan tool and nothing showed. Which is the point of a piggyback system. 
And when you mix two or three gallons of e85 to a full tank I feel it's darn close to a apr tune :thumbup:


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

27turbocars said:


> Sure... and the guy that sells my pillow tells you on TV : "I guarantee that this is the best pillow you will ever own", same thing with the guy from men's warehouse: "I'll guarantee you will love the way you look" nd Billi Maze (RIP) use to say that Oxiclean was the best cleaning product. There are TV comercials at midnight that guaranteed your dick will grow 2" if you take pills....
> 
> Look.. George has a good product for people that seems to want to skip any warranty issues and still get some HP for a bang. The best test would be a third party going to a dealer with a MQB platform and the JB1 and asking the dealer to see if they can see something out of the ordinary with their scan tool. That would be a starting point.


Done! Mine has been to the dealer for a new turbo at 8,000 miles it wasn't detected and they even had a AOA Engineer there pulling codes as they originally thought it was the transmission. Then had it there for a software update and no issues. Again for a sunroof rattle. I'm actually dropping off today for its 15,000 mile service and them adjusting my door and it's still installed. Won't be detected!

Piggy backs have been around for ages and he isn't the only one selling them. If you understood how it worked you wouldn't post stupid stuff. The tech that's inside it isn't even that complicated. The fact is it isn't detectable, the fact is it gives you software like tune power, the fact is it works and his company size shows you that. It's not like he is running a business out of his garage and has only sold 5 of these things. He has sold thousands as he makes them for many cars. Last fact it's cheaper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

27Turbocars is jealous he wasted his money on a APR Stage 2 tune instead of going this route. Sure he misses his warranty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subzero05 (Nov 21, 2016)

APR is solid but may of the piggy backs are good as well. heck Dinan is in the game now with entry level modules for our cars with Bluetooth control. So options are out there, looks to me like the piggy back options will start to garner more attention going forward, just my 2 cents


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Mind made up. Burger it is! Yum! Thanks everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheare (Jul 29, 2014)

27turbocars said:


> Sure... and the guy that sells my pillow tells you on TV : "I guarantee that this is the best pillow you will ever own", same thing with the guy from men's warehouse: "I'll guarantee you will love the way you look" nd Billi Maze (RIP) use to say that Oxiclean was the best cleaning product. There are TV comercials at midnight that guaranteed your dick will grow 2" if you take pills....


Not the same. Your examples are subjective and can't be reasonably measured, proven or disproved. Well maybe except for the enhancement pills...


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

pheare said:


> Not the same. Your examples are subjective and can't be reasonably measured, proven or disproved. Well maybe except for the enhancement pills...


 Never tried them...:beer:


----------



## roost3r (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting all this info! Ive been trying to decide between the two big tune companies and had discounted this one. After reading this thread Im going to research the JB1 now since its jumped to the top of the pack for me.


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone considering the JB1, please have a look at the JB4 from Burger. Two more connections than JB1, MUCH smoother power, and more power at lower boost levels. I just upgraded my JB1 to JB4 with Burger's kit, and the increased power and smoothness are significant!


----------



## roost3r (Dec 4, 2011)

MathildaS3 said:


> Anyone considering the JB1, please have a look at the JB4 from Burger. Two more connections than JB1, MUCH smoother power, and more power at lower boost levels. I just upgraded my JB1 to JB4 with Burger's kit, and the increased power and smoothness are significant!


Im on it and agree now that Im caught up to speed on the JB4. I believe this is the option I am going. Now if I can figure out does an exhaust, intake, DP or suspension mean an automatic TD1? Seems you need some of these to get the full benefit of the JB4. Otherwise whats 30 some odd horsepower...


----------



## roost3r (Dec 4, 2011)

roost3r said:


> Im on it and agree now that Im caught up to speed on the JB4. I believe this is the option I am going. Now if I can figure out does an exhaust, intake, DP or suspension mean an automatic TD1? Seems you need some of these to get the full benefit of the JB4. Otherwise whats 30 some odd horsepower...


Anyone know?


----------



## phobos512 (Dec 30, 2015)

roost3r said:


> Anyone know?


None of those items will cause an "automatic" TD1 - that only happens when they plug into your car and it's been flashed. Now, if you go to the dealership with a downpipe installed they may make assumptions about a lot of things, but it'll be up to the dealer. Certainly if you have problems with your turbo and you have a DP installed, you can probably expect to not get that warrantied. A catback, no effect on warranty (other than obviously they aren't warrantying the exhaust anymore since it's aftermarket)...Ditto for other parts you change. Intake could be one that causes you problems - again, if you have an issue with the turbo and are running an aftermarket intake, expect some level of challenge from the dealer.


----------



## roost3r (Dec 4, 2011)

phobos512 said:


> None of those items will cause an "automatic" TD1 - that only happens when they plug into your car and it's been flashed. Now, if you go to the dealership with a downpipe installed they may make assumptions about a lot of things, but it'll be up to the dealer. Certainly if you have problems with your turbo and you have a DP installed, you can probably expect to not get that warrantied. A catback, no effect on warranty (other than obviously they aren't warrantying the exhaust anymore since it's aftermarket)...Ditto for other parts you change. Intake could be one that causes you problems - again, if you have an issue with the turbo and are running an aftermarket intake, expect some level of challenge from the dealer.


I appreciate the feedback! Im just deciding on whats important and whats not. I want it all but...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Been looking around here and 'zine for info on most reliable tunes (stage 1 to 2). There's a wealth of info, but no real life daily experiences as to reliability and best bang for the buck. Any insight and/or experiences as to why you went the path you chose?
> 
> Pic of my pit for views...
> 
> ...


What do you want out of your car ?

Maximum performance ? Maximum reliability ?

Do you want to tinker with it ? Or, do you want to flash and forget ?

I see that your mind is pretty set on the JB1 or 4, and i can't really blame you since you don't have 93oc available in cali.
These might be best option for you, if you want that extra edge over the disappointing power 91 oc tunes are making. Like some one already said, you can mix in some e85 and make 93oc power.

However, this route is going to be more involved. You are going to need to tune and log to make sure everything is running like it should. Which you don't have to do with most tunes.


----------



## roost3r (Dec 4, 2011)

I was going with APR until I read about the Uni tune and the ability to take it out and back to stock but then saw the JB4 and want to go that route since its a piggyback and cant be found. I just want the benefits of a DP, an intake and cat back exhaust without voiding the warranty. And trust me I have experience with Audi and the warranty. This is my third Audi and if weren't for my wife's Q5 coming apart in the garage this past summer I would already been well on the way to Stage 2 with either of the big two tune companies. 

So a a little back story and hope that it doesn't hold true with the S3. Audi went from a timing belt to a timing chain with lifters. Our 2014 Q5 decided to shake itself to death in the garage one afternoon when the wife started it to leave. You know what a dog looks like when they just got a bath and shake the water off? Thats what our Q5 looked like. Luckily it had the CPO warranty since we bought it used from Audi and was begrudgingly covered by Audi only after I got my hands on a tech bulletin in which Audi acknowledges they knew of the failure and anyone that came in for this issue had to have met all criteria to keep the warranty. ie all service and oil changes on time and at the dealer. Luckily my wife is a stickler for on time all the time and we were completely within the line and they couldn't deny it after they originally told us sorry but its going to cost you 10 grand for a new engine. 

Long story short I want to upgrade my S3 but want to be smart while doing it....


----------



## mrandrewau (Jan 17, 2017)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Been looking around here and 'zine for info on most reliable tunes (stage 1 to 2). There's a wealth of info, but no real life daily experiences as to reliability and best bang for the buck. Any insight and/or experiences as to why you went the path you chose?


IMO the MOST reliable tune will be the new APR plus tunes which come with its own powertrain warranty (although 3rd party). The power gain is only about 32hp/tq (half that of the regular stage 1), but ironically it raises questions about how reliable APR actually thinks about its own stage 1 tunes


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been running eurodyne stage 2 with no problems. 40 mins flash back to stock from home. Have gone in for audicare and warranty items with no hassle from dealer. I have an awe dp with cel free cat also. Got the geico MBI insurance to double cover myself in case TD1 rears it's ugly head.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

We offer 14 days money back guarantee on the Jb ... IF you do not not like it you can return it


----------



## Hessen7R (May 2, 2016)

How can anyone say whether they definitively know they have a TD1 or not? Consider flash counters in ECU module or invasive ECU diagnostic tools used by corporate (not dealer level) for big dig warranty work -- do you really think they would tell you? And if you inquired, wouldn't that raise some flags -- if they ever so cared? I'd hedge my bets and say it'd only conveniently come up if they want to challenge warranty work based on tune detection, i.e., re: blown turbo, bent pistons, etc. This is key because when looking at OEM boost parameters, don't you think they recognize normal operating ranges vs tuned operating ranges when simply trending key engine performance parameters (corporate level)? I believe this will apply to both flash tuned vs piggy back. The latter is just easier to remove and doesn't count to flash counter in ECU. Electronics with these computers are super advanced and complicated. Who knows what monitoring capability they have. Being a multi-billion dollar company, I'm pretty sure they've one upped us in this context. Agree to disagree. 

With some dealers, just seeing an intake or DP can create a stink. There is no 100% absolute way of modifying and being guaranteed you won't void warranty. It's a risk. Pay to play. Just be smart and mindful of the game, and hopefully you'll end out ahead if sh*t hits the fan. Dealer-tuner programs are the safest bet, e.g., VW*-APR+, GM-Hennessy, Ford-Rousch if you care about warranty. 

*participation may vary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

The tunes that partner with dealership are most likely just flashing back to stock before you get warranty work done. I'm almost certain the fine print will state that you need to go back to that specific dealer for warranty work and service. This is exactly how Stasis used to operate. 

-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

How easy is to put the JB4 by ourself? is it really plug and play or do we need a shop or someone to put the mod?

I got a pair of Bosch Clear Advantage and will let you know how they go, they did came with the proper adapters and it looks like they will fit. 

I got this aero twins they work and fit, but they shatter not as bad as the original ones, but still ****ty shatter and sound.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

sgt_cr said:


> How easy is to put the JB4 by ourself? is it really plug and play or do we need a shop or someone to put the mod?
> 
> I got a pair of Bosch Clear Advantage and will let you know how they go, they did came with the proper adapters and it looks like they will fit.
> 
> I got this aero twins they work and fit, but they shatter not as bad as the original ones, but still ****ty shatter and sound.


Plug and play, no need for the shop.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I have 14,000 miles on my stage 2 S3 with UNITRONIC
I love being able to flash at home. 
With my downpipe on, I can't pass emissions.
But with tuning at home... I can pass my emissions test by going back to stage 1, and using vagcom to "make ready" by running a test.


NO issues

I believe there are other tunes that will run more boost, which IMO makes them less reliable. 
They are all within 1/2 second down the quarter mile.
I went with what I thought was the most linear and reliable, the tuning at home is icing on the cake.

good luck


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> I have 14,000 miles on my stage 2 S3 with UNITRONIC
> I love being able to flash at home.
> With my downpipe on, I can't pass emissions.
> But with tuning at home... I can pass my emissions test by going back to stage 1, and using vagcom to "make ready" by running a test.
> ...


Lol, VWs and Audis literally come with built in cheats 

In my experience the difference between APR stage 1 High torque in my car, and Uni stage 1.5 in my car was: 0.01 seconds and 0.6 M/H in a quarter of a mile (In favor of APR).

So close the level in the gas tank could have made the difference. 

For me these results, drivability, and the ability to tune at home made the decision easy. 

Ryan, how would you describe the difference between stage 1 and 2 ?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Ryan, how would you describe the difference between stage 1 and 2 ?



Good question, and there is something to it, that I just can't put into words.

I went with stage 1+ once I hit 1,000 miles, back in very early 2015. I definitely wasn't ready for s2 right away.
I wanted to get more familiar with the car for a little while.

I was also reluctant b/c of noise.
I had stage 2 and UNI full TBE on my previous mk6 Golf R. It was really loud, raspy, and raw 24-7. 
Then I heard an S3 with UNI DP, stock exhaust, and realized it's not a big deal (the noise).
It must have been the cat back exhaust on the Golf R that made it really loud. 

So I went stage2. 
As you are probably aware, peak gains are 42 HP and 30 ft/lbs of torque higher, when you compare s1 and s2. 
But just like you, I went with s1+. So the gains are only 22 HP and 16 ft/lbs of torque, with the jump to s2.

But as I mentioned, there is just something to it. 
It's not just the numbers and the curves which usually grow earlier, go higher, and stay up longer with stage 2.

The stage 1+ tune is very good and smooth. But once I got the DSG tune, and put some miles on... I realized that the stage 2 tune just feels more "right". 
It doesn't have a "more aftermarket" feel to it, which is the key.
Not peaky. Not wild.
Just straight up smooth power. So much that you really don't go WOT all that often.
It's a scary amount of power. At least for me, living near a big city.
But the car feels right with all this power. I love knowing that I have that extra headroom.

Every winter I have to detune back to stage 1+ and fool around with vag-com so that I can pass emissions.
So typically, I am driving around with stage 1+ for a few days, while I'm working on getting my stickers. 
This year, I remember going back to stage 2 and saying, man, it feels so much more than a 22/16 increase.

I always thought I would only suggest going stage 1 to people, b/c of the bang for the buck.
But that's not the case any more. The car is certainly a beast at stage 2. But still, it's a perfectly good daily driver.
And that's b/c the power and trq are in the right places. 

I must add, more about sound:

If you want sound

1. get the resonator delete kit... with stock DP and it's a nice subtle increase in sound and attitude. not too much sound.
2. get an aftermarket downpipe... keep the resonators (don't touch the catback) little nicer, yet still subtle, increase in sound and attitude. not too much sound.
3. add an aftermarket downpipe AND the resonator delete kit. boom, it explodes. very loud. cold start is insanely loud. driving around town, reving at a light, etc... very loud. but I have to add, forget the level of sound, let's focus on the tone.. it's not bad at all! it's the right sort of sound, it sounds great!

I did #2. listened to a #1, then did #3 and almost regretted it.
hence...
4. #3 but add this http://www.awe-tuning.com/switchpath-exhaust-remote
it does NOT help with the sound during a cold start at all, sadly.
aside from that, you can really hear a difference at idle, and especially while driving.
I hit the button and close the flaps when I'm on a phone call or with clients or that certain someone who won't appreciate the loudness.

hope this all helps someone, in some way!
Cheers


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> Good question, and there is something to it, that I just can't put into words.
> 
> I went with stage 1+ once I hit 1,000 miles, back in very early 2015. I definitely wasn't ready for s2 right away.
> I wanted to get more familiar with the car for a little while.
> ...


Great reply, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So you guys have a flash tune and just flash back to stock file before bringing it in for service?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

P-40 said:


> Great reply, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Dito.

Also, I like that you mentioned the power curve vs peak numbers. IMO that is what is going to make going stage 2 worth it, more average power all the time.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

MarcMiller said:


> So you guys have a flash tune and just flash back to stock file before bringing it in for service?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No. Once you have tuned, regardless of taking it back to the dealership with a "stock tune" it's still flagged as TD1. There is a counter and once it shows anything other than a "0" it flags. The service guys might not let you know but it shows right away it's TD1. I'm tuned, flagged TD1 and work at Audi here in Canada. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandrewau (Jan 17, 2017)

P-40 said:


> No. Once you have tuned, regardless of taking it back to the dealership with a "stock tune" it's still flagged as TD1. There is a counter and once it shows anything other than a "0" it flags. The service guys might not let you know but it shows right away it's TD1. I'm tuned, flagged TD1 and work at Audi here in Canada.


Hello fellow Vancouverian.. by any chance you know what is Audi Canada's stance on the OEM resonator delete kit? Would it void the warranty?

Also, say if I swapped to Eibach Pro-Kit springs, which look practically identical to OEM springs (black, just half inch shorter), what are the chances that Audi would notice it and void the suspension warranty if my dampers leaked? Just curious to know how far Audi has gone in training the technicians to spot these things.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

mrandrewau said:


> Hello fellow Vancouverian.. by any chance you know what is Audi Canada's stance on the OEM resonator delete kit? Would it void the warranty?
> 
> Also, say if I swapped to Eibach Pro-Kit springs, which look practically identical to OEM springs (black, just half inch shorter), what are the chances that Audi would notice it and void the suspension warranty if my dampers leaked? Just curious to know how far Audi has gone in training the technicians to spot these things.


Res delete you're okay, our shop has done a few. With OEM part you're 100% fine with warranty.

As for springs, they are Audi trained technicians and Audi car guys. They know an aftermarket part when they see one, with the drop on the car they will know suspension has been done. They go through training all year long to keep up to date with everything. A regular shop would have no idea the difference if you swapped your springs and then had a leak, it would be out of pocket I'm almost certain. You can't just work at a Canadian tire then get a job at Audi without getting Audi certified if that helps you out at all. These guys know what's up and are taught to spot these things. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandrewau (Jan 17, 2017)

P-40 said:


> Res delete you're okay, our shop has done a few. With OEM part you're 100% fine with warranty.
> 
> As for springs, they are Audi trained technicians and Audi car guys. They know an aftermarket part when they see one, with the drop on the car they will know suspension has been done. They go through training all year long to keep up to date with everything. A regular shop would have no idea the difference if you swapped your springs and then had a leak, it would be out of pocket I'm almost certain. You can't just work at a Canadian tire then get a job at Audi without getting Audi certified if that helps you out at all. These guys know what's up and are taught to spot these things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Good to know - thank you. Looks like I'll have to stop looking at mods until my warranty expires.... :facepalm:


----------

